# Fly Tying Contest



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@Benjamin Baudouin @efi2712micro @Smackdaddy53 @lemaymiami


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’m down to not host it lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My shrimp fly I tied last time was embarassing but it caught fish!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

These aren't definitive answers.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m in and happy to send a few flies over to whomever hosts.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> but it caught fish!


That's what matters! As long as something is pulling back.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’m in


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ive never caught a Tarpon on my flies, others have, but until I catch one ill just keep them to myself


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I’d play again. Awesome flies last go around.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I think were up to 5 now. if @permitchaser is going to play.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’d probably get in on this one depending on what y’all want to tie.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd play, and add that out of those fish i think redfish or tarpon will give the biggest variety of different pattern flies.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I would agree. 

Were at 8 now! I would think with a couple more we could kick this thing off.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sweet! that makes 8 so far!
1. Benjamin Baudouin
2. Jred
3. Crazy Larry
4. Permit Chaser
5. Fly climber
6. Dbrady784
7. Matthew Abbott
8. Backwater


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm down. I'll even turn my flies in on time


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

1. Benjamin Baudouin
2. Jred
3. Crazy Larry
4. Permit Chaser
5. Fly climber
6. Dbrady784
7. Matthew Abbott
8. Backwater
9. bryson
I think we would have something pretty good going! Maybe well keep this thing open through the weekend and see if anyone else will get into it. Looking like we will be going for redfish crab flies.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Is it tie one fly and submit?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Is this a "contest" or a "swap"?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I was going to go with contest. I'll plan a swap in June.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

RG Air said:


> Is it tie one fly and submit?


 Probably 2 flies. For consistency.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

So I’m guessing redfish flies. When is the due date?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Lets go with Redfish Crabs! Due Date: 05/23/2019
That should give everyone enough time to get their flies in!
3 Flies each and Top 3 Will get one set of flies!

1. @Benjamin Baudouin 
2. @Jred 
3. @Crazy Larry 
4. @permitchaser 
5. Fly climber
6. @dbrady784 
7. @MatthewAbbott 
8. @Backwater 
9. @bryson


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok I’m in, can’t promise much but I’ll try!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> 1. Benjamin Baudouin
> 2. Jred
> 3. Crazy Larry
> 4. Permit Chaser
> ...


Add me, add me!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok finished my 3, two crabs and a bug, yes their ugly but how do we win, what fly catches the biggest fish
Where do i send them


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Haha yeah, what are we getting judged on? And if it's just "people's choice", who is judging? Microskiff voting booth?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Add me, add me!


1. @Benjamin Baudouin
2. @Jred
3. @Crazy Larry
4. @permitchaser
5. Fly climber
6. @dbrady784
7. @MatthewAbbott
8. @Backwater
9. @bryson 
10. @Smackdaddy53


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

bryson said:


> Haha yeah, what are we getting judged on? And if it's just "people's choice", who is judging? Microskiff voting booth?


Let the people decide! If I can get the GF approval I will try and do a wet test in our fish tank!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> Let the people decide! If I can get the GF approval I will try and do a wet test in our fish tank!


Need to get the salinity right to see the true sink rate and action...just make sure not to do it in the fish tank...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Need to get the salinity right to see the true sink rate and action...just make sure not to do it in the fish tank...


It's a saltwater tank, so it should be pretty close!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> It's a saltwater tank, so it should be pretty close!


What kind of fish are in it? Might get some eats...


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Pics of said tank


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sending my 3 uglies in tomorrow. Guess it would be cheating if i post a picture..or y'all would copy them and go catch some fish
by the way, whats the prize, a fly fishing trip for Tarpon, I don 't need more flies


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I could make a trophy for bragging rights? If this contest continues.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> a fly fishing trip for Tarpon?


I'll tie my ugliest flies for a chance at that?!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rookiemistake said:


> Pics of said tank


yea we need to make sure no paranas are in there


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Said Tank. No fish, Jellies are not REAL. And two Hermit Crabs, Hermie and Hermie Jr.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flyclimber has my 3 flies. If no one sends theirs in I win by default.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> Said Tank. No fish, Jellies are not REAL. And two Hermit Crabs, Hermie and Hermie Jr.
> View attachment 72988


i got an idea put a Lion fish in there and if it gets too big you can release it in the Keys


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Did someone mention crabs?
My latest body outa flex cord . Others some with scrubb pad/felt bodies


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So whats up with the contest. Did i win by default. Or did someone who actually knows how to tie flies send in the winner


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> So whats up with the contest. Did i win by default. Or did someone who actually knows how to tie flies send in the winner


Nope! Due date is 5/23!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

1. @Benjamin Baudouin 
3. @Crazy Larry 
6. @dbrady784 
7. @MatthewAbbott 
8. @Backwater 
9. @bryson 

One week kick! GET TYING!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I got my material and have my eyes done. I just have to sit down and tie them up!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I got my material and have my eyes done. I just have to sit down and tie them up!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m trying to get on these. Probably won’t win but I’ll tie some crappy bugs ASAP.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m trying to get on these. Probably won’t win but *I’ll tie some crappy bugs* ASAP.


I think I've heard that before.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

So, like last time, you are going to keep the tiers anonymous and then just put a request for public votes? Then the winners and runners up will be revealed?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well then I'm sunk.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

All yall better get busy this weekend!!!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m trying to get on these. Probably won’t win but I’ll tie some crappy bugs ASAP.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


>


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Denduke said:


> View attachment 73760



Where did you get that sparkly flexcord?

edit:
Never mind, a little searching under the correct name brought it up.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> 1. @Benjamin Baudouin
> 3. @Crazy Larry
> 6. @dbrady784
> 7. @MatthewAbbott
> ...


I have an admission...I am on a family vacation and in all the mess of trying to get packed, make flights, etc. getting these tied up slipped my mind! I won’t be back until the 31st.

So sorry for the inconvenience and I’ll send some in when I get home to be sent to the winner!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven’t had time either, have not been home in 4 days.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> I have an admission...I am on a family vacation and in all the mess of trying to get packed, make flights, etc. getting these tied up slipped my mind! I won’t be back until the 31st.
> 
> So sorry for the inconvenience and I’ll send some in when I get home to be sent to the winner!





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I haven’t had time either, have not been home in 4 days.


There was a month before the 4 days


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> There was a month before the 4 days


Yeah I know, I pulled the engine out of my truck, basically rebuilt it and put it back in by myself so I had bigger fish to fry. When I’m posting on here I’m killing time at work waiting on alarms...sorry I could not participate! Too many irons in the fire.
Ed was there supervising the day I put the engine back in, that’s why he post that Styx song link “Too Much Time”


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

just sent today.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@Benjamin Baudouin (flies sent late)
@Jred (Heres your two day KICK)
@Crazy Larry (sending today)
@permitchaser  (1st to send stuff in!)
@dbrady784 (getting sent today)
@flyclimber (done)
@MatthewAbbott (Heres your two day KICK)
@Backwater (getting sent today)
@Smackdaddy53 (LATE)
@Cronced (Heres your two day KICK)
@bryson (Heres your two day KICK)


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> @Benjamin Baudouin (flies sent late)
> @Jred (Heres your two day KICK)
> @Crazy Larry (sending today)
> @Permit


tying right now they’ll be in mail tomorrow


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah. I’m not going to make it guys. This turnaround at work has been kicking my ass. Haven’t had to e to do anything.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah I know, I pulled the engine out of my truck, basically rebuilt it and put it back in by myself so I had bigger fish to fry. When I’m posting on here I’m killing time at work waiting on alarms...sorry I could not participate! Too many irons in the fire.
> Ed was there supervising the day I put the engine back in, that’s why he post that Styx song link “Too Much Time”
> 
> View attachment 74926


Dam thats impressive
I rebuilt my engine on my 57 Chevy back when i was 17 with my dads help. But we didn't take the block out
Of course i wish i still had it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


>


Oh I know what that's all about!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Finished up last night, will be in the mail today. Might arrive a day late, sorry if so.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@Benjamin Baudouin (flies sent late)
@Jred (sending today)
@Crazy Larry (sending today)
@permitchaser (1st to send stuff in!)
@dbrady784 (getting sent today)
@flyclimber (done)
@MatthewAbbott (DNF)
@Backwater (getting sent today)
@Smackdaddy53 (LATE)
@Cronced (Heres your two day KICK)
@bryson (sending today)
Looks like we may actually have something to post up!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Todays the day to have flies in. So from what i can surmise flyclimber and mua are the only ones that have them in. Let the games begin


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

So far I have @permitchaser, @Crazy Larry, and mine so far!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait... Mine should be there today, according to the post office.

Since there is so many that still have flies out in the mail system, in route, I think maybe we should give them a grace period and some more time to land on your doorstep, flyclimber. Not sure how the mail should run over the holiday weekend, but maybe like early to mid week this coming week should be enough time to get those flies in-route, to you. What do you think?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Wait... Mine should be there today, according to the post office.
> 
> Since there is so many that still have flies out in the mail system, in route, I think maybe we should give them a grace period and some more time to land on your doorstep, flyclimber. Not sure how the mail should run over the holiday weekend, but maybe like early to mid week this coming week should be enough time to get those flies in-route, to you. What do you think?


That's the plan! Everyone corresponded and sent them before the deadline so I will likely post up the pics when all the flies come in! I can't say I saw yours. I think I just received Jred's in the mail.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I haven't forgotten about the contest. Still waiting on some flies to come in!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@Benjamin Baudouin (flies sent late)
@Jred (Flies are here)
@Crazy Larry (Flies are here)
@permitchaser (Flies are here)
@dbrady784 (Should be here today)
@flyclimber (Flies are here)
@MatthewAbbott (PM me please)
@Backwater (Flies are here)
@Smackdaddy53 (LATE)
@Cronced (PM me please)
@bryson (Flies are here)
I think I will be posting it this Friday for votes! The flies are looking really sharp! I am giving some of them a couple days to get back into shape from shipping.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It’s Friday what’s the latest news


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> @Benjamin Baudouin (flies sent late)
> @Jred (Flies are here)
> @Crazy Larry (Flies are here)
> @permitchaser (Flies are here)
> ...


I gave up thinking it was too late.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Pics incoming!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> Pics incoming!


Where are they posted?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Flyclimber must be fishing


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Just got back in the country! Didn’t get my flies sent in and don’t want folks to have to wait on me. I apologize and will be better prepared next time!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Just got back in the country! Didn’t get my flies sent in and don’t want folks to have to wait on me. I apologize and will be better prepared next time!


You could still probably send them. I think he said he’s gonna upload the pictures on friday


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am an inpatient person, go figure. Where are the pictures, or what


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I am an inpatient person, go figure. Where are the pictures, or what


They’re posted under the thread “tiller extension” in the commercial zone


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jred said:


> They’re posted under the thread “tiller extension” in the commercial zone


What the....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I bit shame on me


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe flyclimber is field testing the entries to see which one gets more eats.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys! Tarpon trip was higher priority!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@everyone go vote! https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-voting-contest.66352/#post-594338


----------

